# Shimano Casitas Baitcaster



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Just released at ICAST. Tackle Warehouse has them on their website as due end of July.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks awesome thanks for the heads up! At the price point, and weight, these will be very popular, I might pick one up for myself, once they are available. 
They also released a new citica I series, they look OK. 

I'm still waiting for some continued reproduction of the e series, if that is going to happen. Shimano best reels of recent in my opinion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

These will not start shipping until December.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

They look pretty cool. I wish they were a tad smaller, the old Cu100 and 50MG were the perfect size reel when using braid, but for that price and weight, I might have to try one out.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The physical size is close to the Aldebaran. The 150 is the spool size based on line capacity. Just be patient...there might be something coming next year that is smaller.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

Dan you are a tease !! Just had ICAST, and now we have to wait till next year for something new !

You involved in the development ?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I did not have any involvement in the beginning stages, but I have given a little input recently. Our product team has shifted to more of a team. I am responsible for lures and Jackall, but we work together on most products. It is a very positive and efficient way of developing new products.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dan Thorburn said:


> I did not have any involvement in the beginning stages, but I have given a little input recently. Our product team has shifted to more of a team. I am responsible for lures and Jackall, but we work together on most products. It is a very positive and efficient way of developing new products.


Whatever you guys do, please do not rush like the Curado and Citica G models (Windows ME, *wink* *wink*) or Chronarch Ci4+.
Few years ago when G models came out, few buddies of mine jumped ship to Daiwa and I almost followed through with them. Lol.

It seems that you guys (Shimano US) start pulling some JDM models (ie, Aldebaran). Is this your new business model or is it just a temporary thing for R&D to catch up?
Are you guys start taking the warranty for JDM products or still strictly USDM?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We spend the same amount of time on all of the products. Sometimes issues do not show up in initial field testing or QC testing in the lab. Everything was corrected on the models you listed. I publicly posted what was going on with the CI4 spools. Most companies would not do that. 


The global products are global products. There will still be JDM models that will not come to the US. We work in tandem with Japan on several projects. The warranty will not change. The reels will still need a receipt for proof of purchase. We will only stock parts for the models we offer here in the US. If you buy a reel from a Japanese tackle website we will not honor the warranty here in the US. 


If you buy a GM or Ford product in Mexico you would not have warranty coverage in the US for example.


----------

